# Question about puppy temperament... not very cuddly



## RinaMarie (Feb 17, 2014)

This may be a silly question, but this is my first GSD and all the dogs I've had before (with the exception of my Great Pyrenees) have been super cuddly as puppies... I've heard that GSD's are "velcro" dogs, but my puppy (8 weeks old) would rather sit on the other side of the couch than with me, and could take or leave being petted. Is this something that will change over time? Is it possible that he's just still a little nervous (we got him a few days ago.) Is there anything I can do to encourage "cuddly" behavior? What do you guys think?

Thanks!


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

I'd recommend beginning any training you have in mind. Working on your dog's social skills will build your bond with the pup and he'll be craving your attention before you know it. Get some yummy soft treats and start teaching him all kinds of stuff.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I agree with Apsel. Also, this will probably change in time. When mine was a puppy he would agree to be in the same room but did not need to be touching. Now I can't sleep without somehow ending up spooning him. As I type he's laid across my feet as the world's heaviest foot warmer. As you two bond and grow he'll probably get much more lovey.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Could be your pup is still adjusting to it's new home.
My female had never been cuddly, it is almost like she gets too hot, or now that she is older, she likes to be independent and stay alert without distractions. She loves being a watchdog in every situation.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

IME, no they're not cuddly. They sleep and when they wake up they want to play and then they get tired and sleep some more, lol. I've heard other people say theirs are cuddly though, so who knows. Mine became cuddly after they were about a year old, but still nothing like the really cuddly dogs I've known. I think they're too busy to cuddle, lol.


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Kahrg4 said:


> I agree with Apsel. Also, this will probably change in time. When mine was a puppy he would agree to be in the same room but did not need to be touching. Now I can't sleep without somehow ending up spooning him. As I type he's laid across my feet as the world's heaviest foot warmer. As you two bond and grow he'll probably get much more lovey.


My pup is just about 16 weeks and started just about the same as yours when I got him at 8. He's still warming up to me, but I can see the progress each week that passes. The more I teach him, the more he wants.

I know some pups are definitely more standoffish than others, but also I know it's never something you can't work on. You just gotta be patient as well and not push the pup too hard which can negate your efforts.


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

Gretchen said:


> Could be your pup is still adjusting to it's new home.
> My female had never been cuddly, it is almost like she gets too hot, or now that she is older, she likes to be independent and stay alert without distractions. She loves being a watchdog in every situation.


Yes and Yes. Prob. still trying to adjust to the new home and FWIW, all of my males have always been more "cuddly" than females.


----------



## RinaMarie (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks, everyone!!! That makes me feel better.  I've purchased some of the leerburg DVD's on puppies, and I'm looking forward to purchasing a few more so I'll definitely be working with him more and more as time goes on.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Depends on the dog too. Training, playing, and working with your pup creates a deep bond, which doesn't always result in cuddly affection. My first pup was very aloof and didn't seem to need a lot of physical contact; my current pup is the exact opposite. Your dog is so new to his new home and just a baby too... it'll take a little time before his personality really shines. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

It changes somewhat. Mine was like yours but as our bond grew he became more cuddly. He still prefers the others side of the couch but has his days when he wants to snuggle. Hes very affectionate , licks alot and always nudging me with his nose when we are out for walks. Loves to come and rub up against me like a cat.and will shove his head under my arms legs etc. Loves his belly rubs and will melt like a puddle on the floor groaning when hes getting scratches. Hes just not the kind of dog that will climb into your lap everytime you sit down.(like my maltipoo)


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

RinaMarie said:


> This may be a silly question, but this is my first GSD and all the dogs I've had before (with the exception of my Great Pyrenees) have been super cuddly as puppies... I've heard that GSD's are "velcro" dogs, but my puppy (8 weeks old) would rather sit on the other side of the couch than with me, and could take or leave being petted. Is this something that will change over time? Is it possible that he's just still a little nervous (we got him a few days ago.) Is there anything I can do to encourage "cuddly" behavior? What do you guys think?
> 
> Thanks!


I think training and making sure you do everything with them. Basically all fun comes from you!  

That being said.. some aren't cuddly.. Titan was never a cuddle bug. It played mind tricks with me because, like you, all my dogs before him had been attention seeking, cuddle bugs! Titan is a "If you pet me, we better play after" dog. He would follow me everywhere, but lay at a distance. If I went to pet him, he wiggled away and brought me a toy. I just learned that's how he shows affection.

It's only been recently (4 years old now) that he has started small cuddle routines  Morning snuggle time, and wiggle butt when I get home.. just within the last year though.


----------



## ilivenanigloo (Jul 6, 2006)

Lupa's certainly not cuddly, but is a velcro dog. Our first 3 nights together, she slept on top of my feet. Thereafter, she would lay with me 10 minutes and hop on the floor. She always wants to be with me and know what I am doing, but cuddling doesn't go further than demanding I scratch her ears. There have been some precious few occasions where she lay next to me and put her head in my lap.


----------



## gurlonfire2004 (Jan 15, 2014)

My pup isn't cuddly either. She follows me around everywhere, and she hates if I leave the room. She will kiss me and sit near me and play with me and bite me, but she won't cuddle. This is as close to cuddling as she gets: laying on my bed.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

My rescue wont cuddle me either (he is no puppy though) he will greet me all happy like, and kiss me but he wont snuggle or lay on the bed with me   its depressing as all ****.


----------

